# Knives for Noobs passaround



## augerpro

I'm sure most of you are asked by friends and family for knife recommendations and you aren't recommending them $500 Shigs right off the bat. To them $100 for a knife must mean it is a REALLY nice knife, where to us, it is really just entry into the J knife world. So...I'm wondering if there would be interest to get a pool of "cheap" knives together, say 210 gyutos, less than $140, and pass them around to see which really shine in side by side comparison and would make a perfect introduction to great cutlery in general and Japanese knives in particular. Heck maybe even throw a German knife in there just to see. I can start off with a Tanaka in blue steel and Kobayashi Seikon Dojo I have coming to me. Maybe someone out there has a Fuji FKM/FKH, or Misono swedish steel, etc. to put into the pool?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great idea Brandon. I've got stuff I'm willing to sacrifice as well. Maybe we can start with pics, specs, etc. Let me see what I've got.


----------



## Jmadams13

I have something that should be perfect. PM me if you have ideas...


----------



## augerpro

Jmadams13 said:


> I have something that should be perfect. PM me if you have ideas...



Don't want to share what you have in this thread?

So another thing to consider is sharpening, anyone that has teh ability can go ahead and sharpen a blade, but no reprofiling or thinning behind the edge projects. Basically want to keep this honest performance OOTB but allowing for a final edge to be done for consistency. There too, since these are to find recommendations for noobs, and not a contest to see how acute an angle we can make, would you guys agree to keep the edge at 15-16 degrees?

Would like to see a Tojiro DP thrown in too.


----------



## Jmadams13

Okay, I have a Tojiro ITK, KU removed, handle moded I would do a PA. If... No one rapes the steel. Only said PM so we can work out the PA rules. Not many here are fort time J knife people, but I'm still interested


----------



## augerpro

Well I've never done a passaround before, whatever rules you think are appropriate let me know, either here or PM. Tojiro ITK looks perfect for this!


----------

